# Slingshot Of The Month - August 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vote for the August 2013 SOTM*​
*What is the best slingshot in July?*

LostMarbles - Ambrosia Maple127.89%Gopher - Spalted Tamarind95.92%Antraxx - Two Giants42.63%Antraxx - Lil bit of Gold3623.68%Dan Ford - Yew and Ebony95.92%Btoon84 - The Little Bug1610.53%Bob Fionda - Ghibli2214.47%flicks - Psychedelic Hoffmann Memorial53.29%Can Opener - Slingbones117.24%Wildwood - Foehammer106.58%Lexlow - Blue Camo Major63.95%scarfaceTom - Ergo127.89%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

LostMarbles - Ambrosia Maple








Gopher - Spalted Tamarind








Antraxx - Two Giants








Antraxx - Lil bit of Gold








Dan Ford - Yew and Ebony








Btoon84 - The Little Bug








Bob Fionda - Ghibli








flicks - Psychedelic Hoffmann Memorial








Can Opener - Slingbones








Wildwood - Foehammer








Lexlow - Blue Camo Major








scarfaceTom - Ergo








The list has been randomly sorted by the List Randomizer on Random.org.

Vote!!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Gold!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovin' the Slingbones!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess I know i've got to up my game when i never vote for my own !


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

Ghibli, great name and I just want to hold it! looks lovely.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Ghibli, also the name of the new Maserati, I just received this incredible piece of art I wish everyone could hold Ghibli in there hands, besides being completely blown

I must take my daughter to work now! I will finish this later but please do not vote until you see all the pictures of Ghibli.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

The decision is too hard... :banghead:


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Ghibli, I was posting a comment on Ghibli and I had to take my daughter to work so I am going to try and finish. I just received this incredible piece of art I have never seen a piece [SHOOTER] THAT EMBODIED SO MUCH THE ORGANIC SHAPE THE WAY THE LINES FLOW IT IS SO MODERN YET WORM AND INVITING WHITCH MUST COME FROM BOB'S PASSION AND LOVE WHITCH SOME HOW HE PUT INTO A PIECE OF WOOD. GHIBLI IS ALSO THE NAME OF THE NEW MASERATI I THINK MASERATI WISHES THEY HAD LINES LIKE THIS. PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU LOOK AT ALL OF THE PICTURES OF GHIBLI BEFORE VOTING :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent work guys, good luck to all.

Cheers .... Alf :wave:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Good luck to all, outstanding craftsmanship!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

They really are all great work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow!!!! We have some real beauties again, but as always I went with the one I would want most in my hand. Good luck to all!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

How long is voting open for?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The voting is open for approximatly 1 week.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

this month my vote is for the slingbones, very original concept and nicely done !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## scobers (Sep 18, 2011)

Huge fan of Antraxx work, Got my vote all the time evert time.. Best of luck Guys


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Even though all the nominees are awesome in every aspect of the trade, I have to say that lostmarbles bb shooter is really awesome..


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm still holding off my vote. I want to make my vote count.........still waiting, few more days.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

all fantastic slings i love colors and shape i love the little bug !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Just voted. I wish I can have several votes.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats to all for being nominated. All are winners in this selection.


----------



## wolfking44 (May 22, 2013)

I really like dan fords stuff and the yew an ebony sling is no exception!


----------

